# Tipping the installers?



## BostonButterfly (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi All,
I registered today to say thank you and ask a question. 

Thank you:  I've done a ton of reading here while researching which gas insert to go with.  This has been such a valuable resource!  I've decided on a Mendota FV33i.  It is being installed tomorrow and I cannot wait!  We have been waiting many years to do this project, and its almost done.  

Question:  Is it customary to tip the installation guys?  I realize people have very strong opinions on both sides of the table regarding tipping, but I'm hoping some installers would chime in.  Is tipping appropriate? Expected? How much is a good tip?  How much is insulting?  General thoughts on this??

FYI:  I've purchased the unit through a local fireplace company, and they are sending their installers out to do the install. 

I just want to do the right thing here. 

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2014)

When I was an installer (2001 - 2006), I always refused to accept a tip TWICE (No thank you & You really don't have to do that)..
If the customer offered & insisted a THIRD time, I'd accept it. 
After all, money is money. 
Biggest one I ever got was $20 & that's more than I was paid for an hour's work by the company owner.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 8, 2014)

One recommendation that was once made here was to show the installers the bathroom right away. Apparently it can be kind of awkward to ask for it. 

I also had some coffee and soda ready (they refused), cleared out the path for the stove, put my ladder in the backyard for easy access to the roof and that they did not need to get theirs off the truck (probably not necessary in your case) and then I tipped $10 each I think.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 8, 2014)

IMHO: tipping is standard in any customer service field. I recall many tips as a child and employee that where directly deposited to my own college fund.
But being young delivering stoves a dolly was not necessary so off the truck in the house with two guys and clean shoes, we where in and out quick.  
Moved a fireview last week Dolly is needed now!


----------



## BostonButterfly (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## BostonButterfly (Oct 9, 2014)

I just want to follow up here. 
The installers arrived on time this morning.  They were very courteous, respectful, and left the room exactly how they found it.  They took the time to explain every aspect of the unit, and all the do's and don'ts.  I was very happy with the process. 
I felt that $10 wasn't enough because of how happy I was with their work, so I tipped each guy (2 of them) $20.  I'm happy, and they seemed very appreciative.  So all is good! 
Thanks everyone!
Kim


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 9, 2014)

I always tip the delivery guys and installers and bartenders and waitresses and every other person I come in contact with.  Not to show how wealthy I am (because I sure as crap am not), but because I genuinely appreciate people who work for a living and dont get paid enough.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2014)

There is a new standard for tipping Domino's drivers.

http://abc7.com/society/indiana-pizza-delivery-man-gets-$1200+-tip-from-students/344002/


----------



## wildwildwest (Oct 9, 2014)

I tip regardless of the task if they do a good job.


----------

